# Quick question



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Do we wear camo shirts or white ones for WCX? It's been a long time! TIA


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

The gunners wear white. I have seen a mix of handlers in white and some not.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks. I couldn't find it in the rules.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

There's no blind, so it doesn't matter.
Hence, just be super-stylish!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Camo IS super stylish


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

hotel4dogs said:


> Camo IS super stylish


camo is not stylish and I'm a *******! i wear camo shorts anytime i can! if you want to know what is in style ask my GF! and what i wore to the field trial last friday was in style according to her.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

you can't handle anyways so it doesn't matter what the handler wears


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The gunners wear white. Handlers can wear what they want to.


----------

